#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Refreshing a Table imported from Excel

## NBVC

Hi All,

If I created a table in Access from importing a spreadsheet, what is the best way that I can update that table when the spreadsheet changes, instead of deleting the table and re-importing it?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ron Coderre

Can you link to the Excel file....instead of importing it?

----------


## NBVC

Not sure, Ron.

I am not at all good with Access..

I will be running an Append Query using this table and appending it to my company's database.

Should linking work?  If so, how?

----------


## Ron Coderre

The data area of the Excel sheet must be structured like a table
(Field headings, consistent data types in columns, etc)
Also...it would make the linking easier if you create a Range Name for the data
....AND...Using a Named Range means that other, non-table data
can be on the sheet. It will be ignored when you link to the Range Name.

Then...from Access: 
<file><get external data><link tables>
Files of type: xls
 Navigate to...and select...your file.
 Check: Show Named Ranges
 Select your data range (eg rngMyData)
Follow the Wizard steps....Done!

Then you can use that linked table as if it were a native MSA table.

Does that help?

----------


## NBVC

Excellent...

That works well, Ron.

Thanks Much.

----------


## NBVC

Can't seem to mark thread solved... I will amend title for now and wait for Admin to fix.

----------

